
Twitter 'deeply sorry' about Trump's tweets, but won't remove them - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/homenews/media/499539-twitter-deeply-sorry-about-trumps-tweets-on-scarborough-late-intern-but-wont
======
chmaynard
I just deactivated my Twitter account. I encourage others to do the same.
Twitter is fun in a mindless sort of way, but it's time to find a less toxic
platform to express ourselves -- or better yet, we can just create our own
websites. If you build it, they will come.

------
api
IMHO removing them is helping Trump cover up what an unstable ass he is. Leave
them up there. Better yet, put them on billboards.

~~~
downerending
Indeed, regardless of how you feel about any President, do you really want
evidence of what they're saying and doing hidden away? I'd guess that if he
himself decided to move to a private list that the same people crying for
censorship would be crying about that.

This simply isn't Twitter's bag of crap to deal with.

~~~
ithkuil
What if Twitter keeps the president's tweets put a banner "this content
violates the policies <insert what and why etc>, we don't condone this ....
but for the interest of the public discourse we decided to keep this online
etc etc"?

~~~
anigbrowl
To my surprise they have just done this with a pair of his tweets about mail-
in ballots (adding a 'get the facts about this topic' button to each tweet)
and as you might expect he's throwing a fit.

------
meddlin
How long until someone takes them down _for_ Twitter?

